# Awaiting NREMT-P Results



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I was wondering how long has it taken some fellow testers to get their CBT results.  I read through some threads and see where some have theirs later in the day and some where it has taken 3 days (weekend + holiday).  I took my test yesterday morning (Thursday) at 9:30am.

I'm not as much as anxious about passing/failing because I'm fairly certain I failed this attempt (Two month lapse between the end of my program and me taking the CBT).  I'm more wondering if there may be an issue at the test center.  I didn't take it at an *actual* Pearson Vue facility, but at a Authorized Peason Vue test center. The test administrator kept having to look up instructions/directions to set up my test.  Then the computer took twenty minutes to load the exam (Not an exaggeration, it truly was about 20 min waiting on the test to appear), then throughout my test there was looooong pauses between questions with the mouse changing to a hourglass.

When I go to nremt.org and Check my application status, it just shows where I've been authorized to test with a pearson confirmation number.  On the pearson vue site, when I log into that account, it just shows my recent appointment as "Ready For Delivery".  Is that correct? Or was the test administrator suppose to "finalize" something?

Perhaps I did so poorly that my test crashed a mainframe 

Sorry for a long post, I took my NREMT-B back in '03 when it was the #2 pencil and a scantron sheet so I wasn't sure how this process worked outside of reading through some of you guy's experience.  Anything would be faster than *THAT* wait lol, back then I had to wait for the NREMT to grade my test then send it to little rock (took the test in Arkansas) THEN wait for little rock to issue my AR EMT #, then repackage the NREMT materials and their materials into one envelope then mail that to me....BLAH

Thanks for reading, and awesome community you all have


----------



## Jon (Aug 21, 2009)

Should be though already... BUT they are allowed to make you wait. Hopefully, you'll hear today!


----------



## bstone (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like you broke the computer. Are they still using Windows PCs for the CBT? Talk about the absolute worst choice of technology for the job.


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Passed! Talkin about a relief, feel like the world has been lifted off of my shoulders.  Not just from finding out the results, but from it all lol.

Took the test 9am on thursday, found out today (monday)


bstone: Yeah, still windows pc....And I agree with you


----------



## 4mysins (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats... I took my last Wednesday and I was done by 10:33 and I had my results by 3 pm. Don't know why yours took forever but I know the waiting is the hardest part...


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 24, 2009)

4mysins: Thanks for the congrats. Congrats to you too, saw in another thread that you passed.

Waiting was kind of rough since I keep hearing about people that find out later in the day or the next morning (if it's a business day) so I was kinda on edge waiting.  Oh well, I can't complain....took nearly 6 weeks for me to get my EMT results back in '03 lol


----------



## 4mysins (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Steve... trust me.. it was hard. I told myself that I wasn't going to check the website that I was just going to wait on the letter to come in the mail. HA! That didn't happen. My friend that took the test with me wanted us to do it together. He had 91 questions and failed. I am trying to get him to retake it but it slow going. Now all I have to do it try and get a license out of state. (Colorado) This is the interesting part!


----------



## laura_s (Aug 25, 2009)

*just took the test*

i just got back from taking my nremt-b test..i must say im frustrated..i feel that i did good from how i was taught.yet i dont think i passed..the test seemed pretty easy but then again the answers were off the wall. i was told always remember to give o2 first so of course i always answered administer o2 first..im waiting to see how i did i had to take 121 questions..i think the wait is what makes this test so dam hard...


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 26, 2009)

laura_s said:


> the test seemed pretty easy but then again the answers were off the wall. i was told always remember to give o2 first so of course i always answered administer o2 first..



I thought the medic CAT was easy...For the most part...

Most of the questions I was thinking "This has got to be a trick question" but there were a few that I was staring at the answers telling myself "None of those are right".  

I immediately caught on the "trick" questions that had an answer of 'ensure patent airway' when you had a conscious patient with pink skin, speaking without dyspnea and no signs of cyanosis. 

Then there were a few questions that I just flat-out DID NOT KNOW...My fault I suppose, but no where in medic school was there a section on "High Angle Rescue" or "Low Angle Rescue"  I even went back through all of my books and couldn't find ANYTHING on high/low angle rescue or various Knots.

I went in with 100% confidence that I would pass, walked out thinking "WTF was with some of those questions?"  LOL


----------



## emtman7226 (Oct 13, 2009)

so did you find out you passed on NREMT site or Person VUE??


----------



## SoCal (Oct 14, 2009)

Nremt...


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Oct 14, 2009)

emtman7226 said:


> so did you find out you passed on NREMT site or Person VUE??



I replied to your PM but I'll go ahead and post it here to.  You find out from the NREMT page.  You'll log in and click the link "Check Application Status" It will give you your pass/fail status.  If it still only lists your confirmation number, then wait until later in the day or the next business day and check again


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 14, 2009)

I felt the same way when I took the NREMT-B.  I won't be taking the NREMT-P until this time next year.  I got a long way to go.


----------



## piranah (Oct 29, 2009)

just passed my medic and it ended at 100 questions....ya high angle vs low angle.........really? lolol


----------

